# Custom Vivarium Work - At No Fee!



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Orders must be placed by April 15th, and construction will begin on May 7th and will continue for a few weeks. Again, feel free to contact us or look at some of our previous work. Thanks! 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/78620-mitchs-65g-peninsula.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/58420-mitchs-20h-verts.html​


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Get those orders in!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Bump! Remember guys, we're doing this at no cost! You give us a budget and a plan, and we'll do all the work for you! What's not to like?


----------

